# Protecting Tires on Indoor Bike Trainer



## Tricycle01 (Dec 30, 2016)

Anyone tried the new product on Amazon called BTT Bike Trainer Tape? It protects your good tires while riding on the indoor trainer so you don't have to swap out wheels when you want to switch from indoor riding to outdoor riding.

Robin


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Just use last year's tires and you won't have to worry about them. I use a Continental Gator Skin back tire and it can handle plenty of trainer abuse.


----------



## Tricycle01 (Dec 30, 2016)

I used old tires during winter but became very inconvenient every time I wanted to go on a quick ride around the neighborhood. I just want to take my bike off the trainer and ride without dealing with changing tires or wheels.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I train indoors on a trainer regularly. It's not nearly as hard on tires as people seem to claim unless you're using very delicate stuff.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I just use a wheel that has a tire that I wouldn't trust to ride outside on. (worn thin)
If there is a dry day, I just swap out the rear with another wheel with a good tire (takes 30 seconds)


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

What's all this talk about swapping tires, protecting tires?

I ride the same tires on the road AND on the trainer and I have no problems.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Tricycle01 said:


> Anyone tried the new product on Amazon called BTT Bike Trainer Tape? It protects your good tires while riding on the indoor trainer so you don't have to swap out wheels when you want to switch from indoor riding to outdoor riding.
> 
> Robin


The small number of Amazon reviews are positive, but after watching their video I have a hard time believing that tape will stay on for any length of time. However, It's only $15. Why not try it and post a review


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Tricycle01 said:


> Anyone tried the new product on Amazon called BTT Bike Trainer Tape? It protects your good tires while riding on the indoor trainer so you don't have to swap out wheels when you want to switch from indoor riding to outdoor riding.
> 
> Robin


Man, just when you think you've heard of every silly, pointless bike-related product, along comes one more......I'm assuming these will go the way of the $10 titanium water bottle bolts, and the skewed saddle for people who ride on heavily-crowned roads......


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Seems there's a whole new class of trainers that don't require your own rear wheel. I haven't tried them but a fellow cyclist swears by the technology.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

Tricycle01 said:


> I just want to take my bike off the trainer and ride without dealing with changing tires or wheels.


This is where rollers shine.


----------



## Tricycle01 (Dec 30, 2016)

I didn't think BTT would be popular with very experienced cyclists who have no problem keeping a garage full of bike parts and changing tires and wheels very quickly; however, for the rest of us who are new to cycling or Triathlons both of those options are not convenient or quick. If all I have to do is peel off tape to switch to outdoor riding then its worth it to me. I ordered Bike Trainer Tape and will post a review next week. 

Thanks for all of the feedback


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm with Spade, have never had issues with normal tires on a trainer. Maybe not my 'A' tires but I certainly use any other tire I'd train on or do a Group ride or Century on.
On a related note, do those trainer tires make a noticeable difference as far as noise goes? I use a Cycleops Fluid trainer.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

I just use an old wheel with a $10 Performance house brand tire on it - this thing will last forever.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

upstateSC-rider said:


> On a related note, do those trainer tires make a noticeable difference as far as noise goes? I use a Cycleops Fluid trainer.


The noise is caused by the "polishing" of the tire against the smooth roller. The solution is to either scuff the tire up with some sandpaper periodically or go ride on the road for a few miles if possible. Repeat as necessary. I had such a "squeaky" problem on both the trainer and rollers and this cured it.


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

Right now I am just using my regular tire. I wipe the tire down first with alcohol which seems to not only clean it, but makes it slightly grippier.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

Tricycle01 said:


> I didn't think BTT would be popular with very experienced cyclists who have no problem keeping a garage full of bike parts and changing tires and wheels very quickly; however, for the rest of us who are new to cycling or Triathlons both of those options are not convenient or quick.


Then make it convenient and quick. Get a spare wheel set and practice. You can find decent wheelsets for $100 or so bucks, especially if you go used, and you will likely very much like having it handy (many, many times I've noticed/had a tire issue right before a ride and just grabbed another wheel and gone). It's one of those things that's nice to have around, along with a good box of tools. 

Not being able to change a wheel quickly is just silly.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

pedalbiker said:


> Then make it convenient and quick. Get a spare wheel set and practice. You can find decent wheelsets for $100 or so bucks, especially if you go used, and you will likely very much like having it handy (many, many times I've noticed/had a tire issue right before a ride and just grabbed another wheel and gone). It's one of those things that's nice to have around, along with a good box of tools.
> 
> Not being able to change a wheel quickly is just silly.


A spare set of wheels goes a long way on keeping a cyclist riding when there is an issue with a wheel. Specially when said cyclist only has one bike.


----------



## desaljs (Jun 5, 2015)

How about a bike just dedicated to the trainer! That is my set-up, and I use the trainer specific tire and it shows no signs of wear.

Just an option for those with N+1 bikes.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I think it's worth a try......assuming you can take off and put back on the same tape unlimited times. It would get too expensive if it were single use and you did a lot of both trainer and outdoors.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

get some rollers...I don't notice any tire wear with them.


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

OP, 

There's a simple solution to this issue, it's called N+1. Buy another bike, then you have a dedicated trainer bike and one to ride outside. No more swapping wheels/tires as the amount of time spent doing that is far more considerable then the expense of another bike.

Yes, this post is tongue in cheek. Consider the swapping of wheel/tire as practice for dealing with flats out on the road. The more you practice the better you get and are less likely to hold up the rest of the group while they wait for you.

EEC


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

ExChefinMA said:


> OP,
> 
> There's a simple solution to this issue, it's called N+1. Buy another bike, then you have a dedicated trainer bike and one to ride outside. No more swapping wheels/tires as the amount of time spent doing that is far more considerable then the expense of another bike.
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure I could swap a wheel faster than I could apply that tape.

Anyway, when I first responded to this point I did not realize that this was Trictcle01's first post. So, I think we are looking at more of a product plug than an actual question


----------



## kapusta (Apr 26, 2004)

I've been using the same tires for the trainer and the road for several years. I just wipe off the rear tire before mounting the bike on the trainer.

What problem have I not been noticing? 

Sorry, I don't hang out here much, so I can be a bit out of the loop on conventional road biking wisdom.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I would agree that new tires get noisy on my Cycleops. I usually don't have this problem. I generally put on new tires in the spring and try to avoid the trainer as much as possible when I'm able to bike without a jacket. 



desaljs said:


> How about a bike just dedicated to the trainer! That is my set-up, and I use the trainer specific tire and it shows no signs of wear.
> 
> Just an option for those with N+1 bikes.


IDK, I might not want to use a 1,000g race frame a bunch in a trainer. I have a heavier frame with pretty strong wheels as my every day bike for indoor and outdoor use. I've been beating the heck out of this frame since 2011 on the trainer. The back wheel has been abused on the trainer since 2009.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

kapusta said:


> I've been using the same tires for the trainer and the road for several years. I just wipe off the rear tire before mounting the bike on the trainer.
> 
> What problem have I not been noticing?
> 
> Sorry, I don't hang out here much, so I can be a bit out of the loop on conventional road biking wisdom.


I think guys get hung up on what could possibly happen. Most guys aren't putting that much time on the trainer that they'll destroy their precious frame and/or tires.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Peter P. said:


> The noise is caused by the "polishing" of the tire against the smooth roller. The solution is to either scuff the tire up with some sandpaper periodically or go ride on the road for a few miles if possible. Repeat as necessary. I had such a "squeaky" problem on both the trainer and rollers and this cured it.


Excellent, makes sense. I've never intentionally scuffed the tires but when it's halfway decent outside I usually get some miles in. 
I was mostly curious about those trainer-specific tires since a couple of them say 'quieter operation' as a part of their features.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

DaveG said:


> I am pretty sure I could swap a wheel faster than I could apply that tape.
> 
> Anyway, when I first responded to this point I did not realize that this was Trictcle01's first post. So, I think we are looking at more of a product plug than an actual question


I believe you unsheeped the wolf.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Same tire used on the road is used on the trainer during the winter, Michelin Pro 3's.... they have been holding up very well, indoors and out!


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Just ride rollers; trainers suck less warming up before a race.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

Notvintage said:


> Just ride rollers; trainers suck less warming up before a race.


You don't need rollers or a trainer to warm up before a race. A bit superfluous. And not really relevant to the topic at hand.


----------



## TriSteveSD (Mar 13, 2017)

DaveG said:


> Anyway, when I first responded to this point I did not realize that this was Trictcle01's first post. So, I think we are looking at more of a product plug than an actual question


Using my Google-Fu I find the following:

1. Trictcle01 signs the post "Robin".
2. Bike Trainer Tape is marketed (and presumed "developed") by MARS FITNESS LLC 

3. MARS FITNESS LLC is registered to a Steve Haidar of Haymarket, VA: Mars Fitness LLC

4. There is a Robin Haidar of Haymarket, VA on LinkedIn : https://www.linkedin.com/pub/robin-haidar/49/b6a/b6. She also shows up on Athlinks results. 

5. BUSTED!

I've seen this tape demo'd. All it is is rebranded electrical tape. It doesn't work, and I still laugh when I recall the tape falling off during the demo and wrapping in the trainer drum. So save your money and do what everyone else does, mount a cheap wheel and tire for the trainer. It takes longer to wrap the tire than it does to change the wheel. This product gets an 'F' every day.


----------



## TriSteveSD (Mar 13, 2017)

I was a bit bored, so I looked some more…


Robin looks to be Steve Haidar’s wife. Her facebook profile is here: www.facebook.com/rabab.shaar.1 Steve’s is here: https://www.facebook.com/steve.haidar.5 They even post the same pictures of each other. They have a Bike Trainer Tape Facebook page, where only she and a few “Friends of Steve” post about the tape. The "Tava Jo" person seems to be the co-founder of his Tri group, she seems to be he only other person pushing the tape. https://www.facebook.com/biketrainertape/


Robin seems to be using her maiden (and non-anglicized) name on Facebook so she can post positive things about this product on every forum they find without being detected as Steve’s wife. 

Here are a few other places where she posts: 
http://www.bikeforums.net/training-nutrition/614411-duct-tape-tire-trainer.html (Same user name, at least be a little more inventive. The only post in that forum as well.)
https://www.reddit.com/r/bicycling/comments/5m27lg/anyone_use_bike_trainer_tape (Only post from this user? Hmm….)
https://tapatalk.com/topic/23058-roadbikereview-com/358506-protecting-tires-on-indoor-bike-trainer
http://www.beginnertriathlete.com/discussion/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=545358&posts=10#M5209102 (Same exact post, but she actually mixed up the user name to TriBike01 this time!)
http://www.beginnertriathlete.com/discussion/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=542166 

Nice deceptive marketing.


----------



## TriSteveSD (Mar 13, 2017)

DaveG said:


> The small number of Amazon reviews are positive, but after watching their video I have a hard time believing that tape will stay on for any length of time. However, It's only $15. Why not try it and post a review


It looks like most of the Amazon reviewers are members of his Triathlon group.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

TriSteveSD said:


> I was a bit bored, so I looked some more…
> 
> 
> Robin looks to be Steve Haidar’s wife. Her facebook profile is here: www.facebook.com/rabab.shaar.1 Steve’s is here: https://www.facebook.com/steve.haidar.5 They even post the same pictures of each other. They have a Bike Trainer Tape Facebook page, where only she and a few “Friends of Steve” post about the tape. The "Tava Jo" person seems to be the co-founder of his Tri group, she seems to be he only other person pushing the tape. https://www.facebook.com/biketrainertape/
> ...


That's good detective work.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

And some people call me a cynic.....

Thanks for taking the time to actually prove that sockpuppetry is being practiced here!


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

TriSteveSD said:


> I was a bit bored, so I looked some more…
> 
> 
> Robin looks to be Steve Haidar’s wife. Her facebook profile is here: www.facebook.com/rabab.shaar.1 Steve’s is here: https://www.facebook.com/steve.haidar.5 They even post the same pictures of each other. They have a Bike Trainer Tape Facebook page, where only she and a few “Friends of Steve” post about the tape. The "Tava Jo" person seems to be the co-founder of his Tri group, she seems to be he only other person pushing the tape. https://www.facebook.com/biketrainertape/
> ...


TRiSteve, maybe I have this wrong but you seem a bit obsessed with this. Why does this bother you so much? I doubt the tape works but the the worst that happens is you waste 15 bucks. You don't have a lot of posts either and they all seem to be about this


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I applaud the outing of fakery when it comes to web reviews and similar content.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

jetdog9 said:


> I applaud the outing of fakery when it comes to web reviews and similar content.


I agree.

I wouldn't have a huge problem with a simpler post from the products company letting us know about it.

This kind of deceptive posting as an innocent user annoys me.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Migen21 said:


> I agree.
> 
> I wouldn't have a huge problem with a simpler post from the products company letting us know about it.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with you and jet I just think an inordinate amount of effort was expended on a super minor issue. Maybe TriSTeve has a lot of time on his hands. Regardless of the fake reviews I doubt this is selling and for those that bought it they are out a whopping $15


----------

